

Catalog Advertises NSA Toolbox - btimil
http://spon.de/ad6Xu

======
kijin
Actual link: [http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/catalog-reveals-
ns...](http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/catalog-reveals-nsa-has-back-
doors-for-numerous-devices-a-940994.html)

spon.de is an unfamiliar URL shortener for most people, and it's not very
obvious that it is affiliated with _Der Spiegel_ (a much more reputable name
when it comes to reporting of this kind).

~~~
ColinWright
Indeed, and already submitted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6979457](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6979457)

